# Is my Canon M6 II shutter broken?



## Henry Bean (Jan 29, 2021)

I am coming from the M50 where I am used to a shutter that sounds very differently compared to the M6 II that I own now. 

Whereas the M50 (to my ear) has 2 distinct clicks, my M6 II seems to have 4.

I'm just wondering if it's broken!

Attaching an imgur link here to the video. Hopefully the mods will allow it!

imgur.com


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 16, 2021)

Henry Bean said:


> I am coming from the M50 where I am used to a shutter that sounds very differently compared to the M6 II that I own now.
> 
> Whereas the M50 (to my ear) has 2 distinct clicks, my M6 II seems to have 4.
> 
> ...



I couldn't hear anything in the video 
but if it still works (photos) then the shutter is probably not broken


----------

